# Two of my short stories published recently



## jsheffield (Dec 18, 2018)

Hello all, 

The online magazine, Literally Stories, has chosen to publish two short stories from an upcoming collection I'll be publishing sometime in 2019. 

"Sheltered" and "Bloodwork"

In the past I've generally kept my work to myself until the book is published, but as I close in on finishing my MFA and begin seeking employment as a teacher of writing, it's apparently beneficial to release some portion of the stories in a collection to establish some "street cred" as regard publishability. 

I submitted a number of my stories to a variety of magazines, print and online, and Literally stories is the first one I've heard back from ... I'm excited and crowing a bit.

Jamie


----------



## JoesMum (Dec 18, 2018)

jsheffield said:


> Hello all,
> 
> The online magazine, Literally Stories, has chosen to publish two short stories from an upcoming collection I'll be publishing sometime in 2019.
> 
> ...


Ooh well done. I shall read shortly


----------



## JoesMum (Dec 18, 2018)

jsheffield said:


> Hello all,
> 
> The online magazine, Literally Stories, has chosen to publish two short stories from an upcoming collection I'll be publishing sometime in 2019.
> 
> ...


I particularly like the second one. Have you read EM Forster's short story "The Machine Stops"?

It was written in 1909, but is extraordinarily predicting the future. I recommend it.


----------



## jsheffield (Dec 18, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> I particularly like the second one. Have you read EM Forster's short story "The Machine Stops"?
> 
> It was written in 1909, but is extraordinarily predicting the future. I recommend it.



I hadn't read it, but will now seek it out ... thanks!

Jamie


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Dec 18, 2018)

Great Job, Congratulations!


----------

